# Spinnerbait rack



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Decided to make a rack for spinnerbaits buzzbaits and chatterbaits. 1.25x1.25x1/8 aluminum angle made it 30 inches long to fit on the support under my rod locker put a hole every 1.5" 19 holes some are doubled up have about 32 baits on one rack. May start making some custom to fit any size. The baits swing down nice too dont think theyll fall off


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

good idea fella


----------

